# Which avet reel



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Looking at buying a couple more reels, we are using Penns, and they have worked great. Just wanting a change, I want the Avets I can cast, not kayak out, what recommendations to y'all have, thxs,


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Raptor


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

All of them!

I will buy the penns from you.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Ha!! Keeping the Penns!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I like the Avet MXL casting

http://www.tackledirect.com/avet-mxl-58-mc-single-speed-lever-drag-casting-reels.html


----------



## bassinboy01 (Dec 27, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> I like the Avet MXL casting
> 
> http://www.tackledirect.com/avet-mxl-58-mc-single-speed-lever-drag-casting-reels.html


I'll second the MXL. I've had mine for about a year and love using it. Casting, reeling, drag is all so smooth. Only thing I can complain about is that the clicker is pretty quiet, but other than that it's an awesome reel.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Release P-1609L Saltwater Conventional Reel SG Silver/Red


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

bassinboy01 said:


> I'll second the MXL. I've had mine for about a year and love using it. Casting, reeling, drag is all so smooth. Only thing I can complain about is that the clicker is pretty quiet, but other than that it's an awesome reel.


Yep. I find the mxj and sx a bit small. Don't quite hold the line for big stuff in surf, while an lx is a bit big. Mxl is the way to go. Raptors r pricey.


----------



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Can't beat the Mxl. Easy to cast and holds enough line. Very smooth reels. I've had mine for over a year without any issues.


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, what rod would you match up a MXL with? I have a couple of Avet's, but none for surf fishing. I would be chasing mostly reds


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

jeepdog said:


> Just out of curiosity, what rod would you match up a MXL with? I have a couple of Avet's, but none for surf fishing. I would be chasing mostly reds


It's versatile. 10' or 12' Ugly stick would be fine. The Okuma Longitude that academy sells would work. Those are inexpensive options. A 13' Breakaway from Nick in Corpus would be a nice long casting rod. The 10' surf rods from FTU are good. Or, a custom surf rod using FTU or Jawbone or Harrington (good luck) fiberglass blanks would be awesome. I also have a Rainshadow 12'6" SUR1508 blank that works great w/ this reel.


----------



## bassinboy01 (Dec 27, 2011)

jeepdog said:


> Just out of curiosity, what rod would you match up a MXL with? I have a couple of Avet's, but none for surf fishing. I would be chasing mostly reds


I've had my MXL on a 10' Penn Prevail and currently on a custom wrapped 9' 20-40lb FTU. Both are great, but I feel like the FTU glass rod is a better combo. Just feels right.


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

Im in the same boat as you cc. lookin to splurge a bit, so why not the lx instead of the mxl?


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

willfish4food said:


> Im in the same boat as you cc. lookin to splurge a bit, so why not the lx instead of the mxl?


for me, the lx is harder to cast. it's got a pretty high profile. I cast mine all the time. but the smaller spool on the mxl makes it easier to thumb and the mxl is PLENTY for any red, drum or jack you will catch in the surf.


----------



## larebo (May 8, 2006)

I have the LX4.6, and like it. It's comparable to a Penn Jigmaster, but a lot more backbone. Easy to cast off the beach. As mentioned earlier, my only beef with it is a quiet clicker compared to Penn reels.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X-2 on what Jolly Rogers said and they cast great.


----------

